
The Dying Web - allenc
http://allenc.com/2015/04/the-dying-web/
======
creyes123
Mobile apps have the same chance of replacing websites as eBooks have of
replacing printed books. At least in the near future. The reports of their
demise are greatly exaggerated. In truth, eBooks and mobile apps are still a
tiny fraction of the total markets, respectively. It is a lot easier for a new
technology to exhibit rapid growth than it is to sustain it as it gains market
share.

